# How long it takes for adult coat to come in?



## DHolmes82 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hey all, have been wondering how long it takes for an adult coat to come in completely. Also how it grows? Does it start around the head and work down, like Max's seems to? I think his color makes it more noticeable. Also has a not bushy tail? Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

These threads have answers to your questions:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...when-do-they-really-get-their-adult-coat.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...03-when-does-adult-coat-start-come-signs.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/92792-when-does-puppy-fur-come-out.html


----------



## DHolmes82 (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you! Everything I was looking for.


----------

